# iPhone question



## Coloradorain (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all, I have a jailbroke apple iPhone 3G and I'm not tech savvy so maybe this is an easy fix, but anyhow. I've had this phone since early February and it was doing great, but just this past week it's been more odd than normal. When we changed the clocks to spring forward my phones active clock change but my alarms I noticed stayed at there original time so if I set it for 4 am like I do for work it goes off at 3 am so that never adjusted itself. Now my recent issue is that my Internet games such as dragonvale and orgeon trail can't load apparently due to my lack of Internet, but my safari and Facebook work just fine. Anyone know what's going on with it? I've restarted the phone multiple times also. 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What programs/apps have you downloaded from the Cydia store? Also where did you get the Dragonvale + Orgeon Trail app from?


----------



## Coloradorain (Mar 29, 2012)

All I'm aware of is mms for picture messages. Like I said I'm not at all tech savvy so I had my brother inlaw fix it so I could get picture as well as send them. I got all my apps from the app store that is on my phone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Somthing most likely went wrong durring the jailbreak. I would say do a restore and then redownload your apps and music.


----------



## Coloradorain (Mar 29, 2012)

And how exactly do we do that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go here:

iTunes: Backing up, updating, and restoring iOS software


----------



## Coloradorain (Mar 29, 2012)

In doing this will it effect my phones jailbreak?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you have the latest and last update available for the apple before the jailbreak? Time change was a problem with some iphones and there were a couple of updates fixing it. 



> In doing this will it effect my phones jailbreak?


most likely, for sure any apps from other sources other than apple will not be backup. It may even break your jailbreak. It is always a risk.


----------



## Coloradorain (Mar 29, 2012)

I really don't know I bought the phone already jailbroken.


----------



## Coloradorain (Mar 29, 2012)

And I have no idea how to jailbreak a phone myself.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow the link I posted on how to reset your phone. This will remove the jailbreak.

iTunes: Backing up, updating, and restoring iOS software


----------

